#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Melhorar Enlace - AP NS Loco M5 - Cliente LiteBeam M5

## TONINUNES

Boa Tarde Pessoal!

Fiz um enlace com dois equipamentos ubiquiti, tendo como AP em modo bridge uma NS loco M5 13dbi e uma estação cliente com um LiteBeam M5 23dbi também em modo bridge, onde o cabo da LiteBeam vai pra WAN do roteador.

A NSLM5 recebe um link de 40mb full, porém ao testar a velocidade na ponta do cliente consigo no máximo 15mb. O ping entre as antenas fica em média de 2ms e sem perdas de pacotes, a distancia entre elas fica em 2,4KM com boa visada, sinal em -66dbm com ruido de fundo em -99dbm e ccq acima de 90%.

Vejo que a taxa de recepção/transmissão oscila muito com ou sem airmax, será que é isso que faz com que tenha tão pouco velocidade, menos da metade do link?

O que posso fazer pra melhora isso?

Abaixo imagem das telas de cada equipamento:

TELA AP


TELA CLIENTE

----------


## alextaws

Melhora mais o sinal, vai na guia Wireless no final da página, define o MCS para o máximo e deixa a opção automática ativada

----------


## TONINUNES

Já fiz isso nobre, até testei frequências menos usada após teste com o airview. Mas obrigado pela dica, vi em outros fóruns que o problema pode estar na zona fresnel, vou tentar subir um pouco mais a antena e ver o resultado.

----------


## alextaws

Então é só questão de alinhamento mesmo

----------

